# Joyous things to do in Yorkshire in the Autumn!



## Bingo (Sep 28, 2009)

Now then I reckon Autumn is here, leaves are turning and starting to drop... 

Just trying to think of a few different things to do to keep the old spirits up at this time of year...

So far I've got birdwatching for migratory birdies, mushroom hunting, fruit picking if I can find any, erm

OOh and Bonty night and Halloween.

Owt else good to do or any good events going on we should all know about?


----------



## spawnofsatan (Sep 28, 2009)

picking liberty caps at the Yorkshire sculpture park is always good fun.


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 28, 2009)

The Christmas Market in Leeds is usually quite a cosy night out (and starts in November which is Autumn before anyone gets shirty!)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 28, 2009)

The rivers will start filling up as it rains more. 

Time to get the kayak out again!


----------



## Bingo (Sep 28, 2009)

Right so far then I need a wetsuit, a litre stein and a couple of plazzy bags....


----------



## spawnofsatan (Sep 28, 2009)

Bingo said:


> Right so far then I need a wetsuit, a litre stein and a couple of plazzy bags....



And Lard, you can never go wrong with a lump of lard in Yorkshire.


----------



## Bingo (Sep 28, 2009)

Aye ya not wrong lad... its on there.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Sep 28, 2009)

Whitby is good at any time of the year, but I think its at its best in autumn.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Sep 28, 2009)

drinking ale in rural pubs with mahoosive fires


----------



## Bingo (Sep 29, 2009)

Think I got the ale bit covered already

Has Whitby got a train station I wonder!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 29, 2009)

It does, but the mainline trains run from Middlesbrough and are fairly slow.  You'd probably be better getting the North Yorkshire Moors Railway from Pickering.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 29, 2009)

Sculpture Park in Wakefield... nice colours in the Autumn.


----------



## derf (Sep 30, 2009)

Have a walk around Wentworth and a pint in either pub but 'The Rock' is the better bet.


----------



## Bingo (Sep 30, 2009)

ooh where's that?


----------



## Fuchs66 (Oct 1, 2009)

spawnofsatan said:


> Whitby is good at any time of the year, but I think its at its best in autumn.



Robin Hood's Bay is better though


----------



## ericjarvis (Oct 2, 2009)

You could cross the Humber Bridge going south, or the Pennines going west, that would be fairly joyous.

FX: Sound of receding running feet.


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 2, 2009)

Fuchs66 said:


> Robin Hood's Bay is better though


Yep!


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 2, 2009)

ericjarvis said:


> You could cross the Humber Bridge going south, or the Pennines going west, that would be fairly joyous.
> 
> FX: Sound of receding running feet.


Hmmm, four days for a non-Yorkie to come up with a not-so-funny joke! You must be one of the more intelligent ones!


----------



## Bingo (Oct 5, 2009)

His card's marked don't worry, he'll be stopped at the border. =P


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 5, 2009)

Speaking of stupid people, did you hear about the stupidest man in Yorkshire moving to Lancashire? He raised the average IQ of both counties!

(Seriously tho, I told that to two girls from Lancashire who just looked at me blank, didn't have a clue. I had to explain it really slowly and even then one of them got a pen and paper out to try and work the maths out!!! )


----------



## emanymton (Oct 5, 2009)

Joyous things to do in Yorkshire in the Autumn!

Leave Yorkshire


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 5, 2009)

emanymton said:


> Joyous things to do in Yorkshire in the Autumn!
> 
> Leave Yorkshire


----------

